# savage 220



## rodbender85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok I have herd how good these thinigs are supposed to shoot, is it true they will put three shots in a softball size circle at 200yds. I am thinking of buying one and would appreciate any input..........Thanks Dave


----------



## crappiehunter18 (Apr 25, 2010)

My brother just purchased one of these last week, and i took it out during youth. If you shoot it enough yes you could get it that tight of a group, but you would need a rest to do so. We also found when shooting the gun you need to hold it very tight to get good groups. We used Federal Expanders the blue tips and had 2 inch groups at 100 yards on just one shooting bag so its a great gun, but you would have to practice for 200, it would be fine to 150, but its around 8 inches of drop at 200 so a difficult shot but very possible.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure you have read all of the good reviews on line.

It looks like the real deal as far as accuracy. Scope mounting is not as simple as other guns because it the Savage long action. It is not difficult, you just need the right mount and about $40 for it.

I already own a bunch of slug guns, 1100, 870's, Marlin bolt, H&R) and I been wanting to add a 20 ga to the group. I have been torn between the savage and the Ultra Slugster in 20 ga. I already have a 12 Ultra Slugster and love it except for the weight. I'll probably go with the Slugster because I know how well they shoot and I don't really have a need 3 shots.

I'm sure you would like the Savage but don't overlook these. They are by far the most accurate slug guns I've ever shot.

http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Shotguns/ultraSlug.asp


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

A Harris Bipod on the Savage 220 would help hold the gun steady for the long shots - should you be in a shooting position to make it a practical accessory.


----------

